# Pro event riders near Reading



## Kylara (3 November 2016)

Anyone know of any pro event riders near Reading/around Reading? I only kw of a couple of dressage riders as that's been my focus the last few years but bit out of date!


----------



## angie1 (6 November 2016)

What do you need? Have know Mel Wilder for years


----------



## Swirlymurphy (6 November 2016)

Sam Dempsey is near Swindon (not a million miles away)


----------



## ZoeW (14 November 2016)

Martin Mullins is in Swanmore, Hants and is highly recommended - have a look at www.mjmequestrian.co.uk


----------



## Mel85 (16 November 2016)

Stephen Way is Salisbury, not that far away, www.theeventingway.co.uk


----------



## pixie27 (29 November 2016)

Ashley Harrison is Reading based I think, few friends have lessons with her, and Jamie Wright events/teaches.


----------



## jumping.jack_flash (13 December 2016)

I have a well bred gelding, 16.3/17hh, rising 7 - who needs to be ridden and schooled on. I don't want to sell him, nor do I want to put him out on loan (stabled on a private yard close to my home).

Is there an event type rider, who has lost their ride, who is sensible and would like to help bring / school my lad on with no financial contribution required. I would like to see him low level event at the start and build up. 

Keeping in mind, he is a 'pet'.

Please PM me.


----------



## popsdosh (16 December 2016)

jumping.jack_flash said:



			I have a well bred gelding, 16.3/17hh, rising 7 - who needs to be ridden and schooled on. I don't want to sell him, nor do I want to put him out on loan (stabled on a private yard close to my home).

Is there an event type rider, who has lost their ride, who is sensible and would like to help bring / school my lad on with no financial contribution required. I would like to see him low level event at the start and build up. 

Keeping in mind, he is a 'pet'.

Please PM me.
		
Click to expand...

Thats what all us owners want LOL


----------



## jumping.jack_flash (16 December 2016)

Hi popsdosh,

Well if you are looking, or know of anyone that's as close to 'normal' as possible ; ) I really need help. 

This horse has excellent breeding... and I really mean excellent breeding.... proven heritage  - if I also name drop 'Big Star' in the picture... it was a real fluke that I bought him.. as at the time when he was backed, they didn't think he would make the grade for show jumping... but as normal with these young horses, he just needed some time to grow... 

I love this horse to bits.. but its a case of wrong horse wrong owner... but I do not want to let him go.... so IF someone has lost their ride... and are serious and committed to getting this backward 6 year old / 7 in Feb 2017 going.... I would really appreciate the help = ] 

PM me.


----------

